# Stabil + Ethanol Free?



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Gas tank has some regular gasoline along with stabil in it. Is it ok to go ahead and fill up the other half a tank with the ethanol free? I usually run ethanol free but I was in a pinch, filled up and added stabil.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It will be fine


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sure. I run ethanol free all the time and still use stabil!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been running Ethanol and adding Startron now my local Race track has ethonal free so that's what iam putting in it


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> It will be fine


X2


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

It will be fine as long as you don't let it sit for an extended period of time. The buildup in the fuel lines is what gums up carbs and injectors leading to issues! People I know run nothing but regular fuel but they run they're rig everyday! I personally run non-E because sometimes it will sit for a week or so depending on when i get out again.


----------

